
A manifesto on how to write - neilkakkar
https://writingcooperative.com/writing-isnt-about-more-bcbb7956b7bc
======
masonic
Why does every Medium article about writing contain multiple, basic grammar
and usage errors?

~~~
neilkakkar
Haha, tell me more?

What do you think is erroneous?

~~~
masonic
"Writing isn’t about more, it’s about less." Run-on sentence.

"If what you write makes sense, if you can create the flow from one word to
the next, from one line to the next,..." Run-on sentence.

"For (sic) in the first place, are you writing for anyone but you?"

"The number of words, the number of pages is the worst metric to judge your
writing by." Run-on sentence

"Unless, of course (sic) you’re writing a scientific paper."

"Like in the above line, I can think of metrics worse than the number of words
(sic) but writing things exactly as they are makes you lose sight of how they
ought to be."

I bet that even a _free_ service like Grammarly would have spotted all of
these. And I'm not even counting the grating ""Like in the above line..."
misuse.

~~~
neilkakkar
... Do you realize that was the style it was written in? Grammarly seems to
get it. Might be, just might be a question of broadening your horizon and
exposing yourself to different kinds of writing, not just the scientific kind?

~~~
masonic
There are different rules for poetry vs. prose, certainly.

But you aren't writing _either._

~~~
neilkakkar
Noted :)

